# Stand Up Paddle Board SALE! - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have some great deals on Stand up paddle boards right now. Including fiberglass and inflatable boards. Check them out: 

SUP boards for sale

Thanks, 
Staff @ WWT

Colorado Water Sport
Whitewater Tube Co. 
CKS Rental Center
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder Colorado
720-239-2179


----------

